# Erfahrungen mit Turbine Support



## Mogrish (18. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem Turbine Support gemacht hat und wie lange es in der Regel dauert bis ein Ticket beantwortet wird. Ach und muss der Text in englisch sein oder kann ich auch in deutsch schreiben?

mfg,
Mog


----------



## uwe68 (18. Juni 2011)

Mogrish schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem Turbine Support gemacht hat und wie lange es in der Regel dauert bis ein Ticket beantwortet wird. Ach und muss der Text in englisch sein oder kann ich auch in deutsch schreiben?
> 
> ...



Also ich kann nur von meiner Seite aus berichten.Als Anfang letzter Woche mein Acc. von VIP auf Premium runter gestuft wurde,weil die,nach der Umstellung 2 Wochen geschenkte Spielzeit abgelaufen war,hab ich mir eine 60 Tage Game Card gekauft.Nun hat man mir hier in soweit geholfen,das ich mich nach dem Kauf der Game Card doch bitte an den Support wenden soll,damit die Game Card und somit mein VIP Status vom Support freischalten kann.
Zuerst einmal sei erwähnt das du die Möglichkeit hast dich unter WWW.de.Support.Turbine.com auf Deutsch mit dem Support in Verbindung zu setzen.doch nun kommt der Harken.Ich warte wie beschrieben nun seit letzten Montag darauf das der Support meine GameCard frei schaltet,geschweige denn mir wenigstens mal eine Bestädigungsmail schickt,das mein Ticket überhaupt angekommen ist.Auf der oben von mir genannten Internet Adresse kann man,das hab ich mittlerweile raus gefunden,auch umständlicherweise (Java an und aus schalten) zumindest mal rausfinden ob das Ticket noch offen (nicht bearbeitet) oder geschlossen (bearbeitet) ist.

Desweiteren ist es dort möglich die Support Öffnungszeiten zu erfahren die angeblich von 9-17 Uhr sind,wobei ich das allerdings für einen Schlechten Witz halte es sei denn der Support besteht aus 1 Mitarbeiter,anderst kann ich es mir nicht erklären wieso ein Ticket mitterweile schon 5 Tage dauert um es zu bearbeiten,hierbei muß ich natürlich sagen das ich bei weitem nicht der einzigste bin der solange auf die Ticket bearbeitung warten muß.In meinem Bekannten/Verwandten/Freundeskreis gibt es genug Leute die mittlerweile schon über 14 Tage auf die Bearbeitung ihres Tickets warten.

Natürlich sei an dieser Stelle noch erwähnt das du auch die möglichkeit hast in Amerika beim Support an zu rufen.Hast du allerdings vor "In Game" ein Ticket zu schreiben,so kannst du dir das gleich von vorne rein Abschminken,da du als Antwort bekommst dich bei der oben genannten Adresse an den Support zu wenden.

Letztendlich hoffe ich das Ich dir ein Bild auf deine Frage vermitteln konnte und dein Anliegen an den Support nicht so dringend ist.Ansonsten bleibt nur zu hoffen das die Zeiten mal wieder besser werden.


----------



## Mogrish (18. Juni 2011)

Ich habe gerade mal im englischen Forum gestöbert. Und da werden die Wartezeiten mit bis zu 6 Tagen, bzw. 4 Werktagen angegeben.
Na dann bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Vetaro (18. Juni 2011)

Alle jetzigen erfahrungen mit dem support sind abgesehen davon natürlich eh völlig irrelevant. Genausogut könntest du ein krankenhaus abreissen, alle insassen gleichzeitig in die nächste großstadt transportieren lassen, und *dann* sobald dein bett im neuen gebäude steht empört fragen wo die extralangen löffel sind und warum sich eigentlich keiner um dich kümmert.

Abgesehen davon, ich habs selber nicht probiert, geh ich mal davon aus dass uwe ein ingame-ticket zu etwas geschickt hat, was nicht ingame-thematisch war. Die Gamemaster können ja immerhin auch vor allem mit spielobjekten interagieren und nicht etwa ausführlichen technischen support oder accountfragen klären.


----------



## uwe68 (18. Juni 2011)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Alle jetzigen erfahrungen mit dem support sind abgesehen davon natürlich eh völlig irrelevant. Genausogut könntest du ein krankenhaus abreissen, alle insassen gleichzeitig in die nächste großstadt transportieren lassen, und *dann* sobald dein bett im neuen gebäude steht empört fragen wo die extralangen löffel sind und warum sich eigentlich keiner um dich kümmert.
> 
> Abgesehen davon, ich habs selber nicht probiert, geh ich mal davon aus dass uwe ein ingame-ticket zu etwas geschickt hat, was nicht ingame-thematisch war. Die Gamemaster können ja immerhin auch vor allem mit spielobjekten interagieren und nicht etwa ausführlichen technischen support oder accountfragen klären.



Leider irrst du dich da.Die Erfahrung die ich mit dem Ingame Ticket habe,bezieht sich nur auf den Bericht anderer Leute aus meinem Bekannten Kreis dennen es zum großen Teil auch so mit der "GameCard" geht wie mir.
Ich für meinen Teil habe mein Ticket über die Support Seite verschickt.

Klar kann ich mir vorstellen das der Support überlastet ist,um dein vergleich mal mit dem neuen Krankenhaus auf zu nehmen.Nichts desto trotz bin ich der Meinung das die Verantwortlichen von HDRO bestimmt clevere Kerlchen sind und bestimmt damit gerechnet haben,das duch den ACC. Transfer mit sicherheit einige Leute Probleme bekommen werden und diese sich bestimmt alle beim Support melden was natürlich zu einem höheren Ticket aufkommen führt.

In dem Fall,wenn wir schon mal bei vergleiche sind,vergleich ich das mal mit einem Kaufhaus und dem Weihnachtsgeschäft.Wenn ich mich nun als Kaufhaus besitzer dazu entschieden habe,am Weihnachtsgeschäft teil zu nehmen sollte ich dafür sorge tragen das ich auch extra für das Weihnachtsgeschäft Leute einstelle.Sollte ich dies nicht tun,muß ich mich nicht wundern wenn mein Weihnachtsgeschäft mies läuft,weil z.b an der Kasse eine Warteschlange herrscht,die manche Leute dazu veranlässt,genervt ihr Zeug liegen zu lassen und ihren Einkauf in einem anderen Geschäft zu tätigen.

Ginge es einem nur mit dem Support so,würde ich vielleicht die Füße still halten.Ich möchte nicht erst Anfangen die Probleme oder fehlen der Optionen (kein Europäisches Zahlsystem möglich) auf zu zählen.Doch eines ist für mich zumindest klar.In einer Zeit in der fast wöchendlich ein neues Online Rollenspiel erscheint und man sowieso um jeden einzelnen Kunden kämpfen muß,erschließt sich mir der jetzige Zustand sowieso nicht.

Vielleicht fehlt mir nur die Erfahrung aber im Kassieren der Gamecard Gebühr ging ja komischerweise ziemlich flott,da war nichts mit Kaufe nun und zahle in 7-14 Tage.


----------



## Knurrbauch (18. Juni 2011)

Erfahrung aus DDO: Ticketbearbeitung zwischen 30 Minuten und 2 Tagen. Deutsch geht mittlerweile auch, aner es ist grundsätzlich von Vorteil, englisch zu lernen.


----------



## Browno (18. Juni 2011)

Also ich habe ein Ticket für HDRO am 05.06.11 verschickt und habe bis heute noch nicht mal eine Antwort, Ticket ist also noch offen.

Das Ticket ist für den immernoch fehlgeschlagenen Account Transfer CM -> Turbine. Ich kann bis heute noch kein HDRO spielen, da ich zwar ein Turbine-Account habe, aber darin HDRO noch immer nicht eingebunden ist. Auf der Migrationsseite steht, dass der Transfer für meinen Account noch läuft, mittlerweile schon bald 3 Wochen........ .


Bin mal gespannt ob ich überhaupt wieder jemals spielen kann. Und wie gesagt, ich habe noch nicht mal eine Eingangsbestätigung oder ähnliches vom Turbine - Support.


Ich bin auf jeden Fall von Turbine bislang enttäuscht und auch ordentlich angefressen.....


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht liegt das Problem der Übertragung gar nicht an Turbine? Kann ja auch das Problem von Codemasters sein.

Mein Account (F2P) wurde innerhalb weniger Minuten übertragen.


----------



## Kalyptus (18. Juni 2011)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> ............  Deutsch geht mittlerweile auch, aner es ist grundsätzlich von Vorteil, englisch zu lernen.




Warum sollte ich das tun für ein Spiel das mit deutschem Support angeboten wird, in Deutschland, auf einem deutschen Server ?

Versuch das mal anderstrum. Oder in China.

Diese Popogekrieche an die ,ach so tolle Weltsprache ist zum Kotzen.

Jeder der inzwischen Hipp sein will sagt :

..... die deutsche Syncro ist Scheisse.

..... die deutsche Syncronstimme ist Müll.

....... ich Spiel lieber auf Englich da klingen die Namen besser. So ein Unsinn Sturmwind, bleibt Sturmwind.


Aber was will man von einem Volk verlangen das sich zu 92% von fremdsprachiger Musik im Radio berieseln lässt.


----------



## Vetaro (18. Juni 2011)

Trotzreaktion ohne argumente und mit schlechter Beweislage.


----------



## Knurrbauch (18. Juni 2011)

Da hat wohl jemand die Globalisierung verschlafen 


Edit: Deutschland ist (je nach dem ob man die Hindu-Dialekte mitzählt oder nicht) auf Platz 12 (11) der weltweit gesprochenen Sprachen. Esperanto will ja keener, Mandarin ist zu schwer, Spanisch auch, also bleibt nur die Nummer 2, Englisch, als konkreter Kandidat übrig. Warum also, sollte ich in einer immer kleiner werdenden Welt auf die Möglichkeit verzichten, mich im Zweifel überall auf dem Globus verständlich zu machen? Makes perfect sense.


----------



## zoizz (19. Juni 2011)

minimaler Drift vom Thema weg?

Hat jetzt noch jemand Erfahrungen zum mitteilen gemacht?


----------



## Telkir (20. Juni 2011)

Kurz, knapp und leserunfreundlich: Hero-Edition der Isengart-Erweiterung gekauft, eingeloggt, falsches Zierwerk im Inventar gehabt, Ingame-Ticket geschrieben, 30 Minuten später kam die Antwort auf Deutsch, dass ich doch bitte die Support-Webseite nutzen sollte, Support-Ticket geschrieben, ein Tag später eingeloggt, korrektes Zierwerk im Inventar, noch ein Tag später E-Mail im Postfach, dass mein Ticket bearbeitet wurde.


----------



## Tikume (20. Juni 2011)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich das tun für ein Spiel das mit deutschem Support angeboten wird, in Deutschland, auf einem deutschen Server ?



Weil Turbine ein englischsprachiger Laden ist. Ich würde davon ausgehen dass englischsprachige Tickets einfach schneller bearbeitet werden weil es mehr englisch- als deutschsprachige Mitarbeiter geben wird.


----------



## uwe68 (20. Juni 2011)

Telkir schrieb:


> Kurz, knapp und leserunfreundlich: Hero-Edition der Isengart-Erweiterung gekauft, eingeloggt, falsches Zierwerk im Inventar gehabt, Ingame-Ticket geschrieben, 30 Minuten später kam die Antwort auf Deutsch, dass ich doch bitte die Support-Webseite nutzen sollte, Support-Ticket geschrieben, ein Tag später eingeloggt, korrektes Zierwerk im Inventar, noch ein Tag später E-Mail im Postfach, dass mein Ticket bearbeitet wurde.



Na dann recht herzlichen Glückwunsch,auch wenn ich mich wiederhole...Montag 13.6 Gamcard gekauft und Ticket geschrieben....Montag 20.6 nicht mal eine Bestädigungsmail bekommen...Montag 20.6 warte immer noch darauf das mir jemand mein VIP Satus bzw.die 60 Tage Gamecard freischaltet damit ich nach mittlerweile 6 Tage wieder zocken kann....Montag 20.6 Diablo 2 Installiert...das waren noch Zeiten....kein Ärger mit irgend einem ollen Support weit und breit.....


----------



## Vetaro (21. Juni 2011)

uwe68 schrieb:


> das waren noch Zeiten....kein Ärger mit irgend einem ollen Support weit und breit.....



Ja, das waren noch zeiten. Als sachen, wenn sie nicht funktionierten, halt einfach nicht gingen. Ohne Verantwortliche die man ansprechen könnte.

Das war fast so schön wie die Fehlerquote der Xbox 360 im Jahr 2004. Da lief das ding einfach lupenrein und ales war in Ordnung.


----------



## Gerondor aus Gondor (21. Juni 2011)

Telkir schrieb:


> Kurz, knapp und leserunfreundlich: Hero-Edition der Isengart-Erweiterung gekauft, eingeloggt, falsches Zierwerk im Inventar gehabt, Ingame-Ticket geschrieben, 30 Minuten später kam die Antwort auf Deutsch, dass ich doch bitte die Support-Webseite nutzen sollte, Support-Ticket geschrieben, ein Tag später eingeloggt, korrektes Zierwerk im Inventar, noch ein Tag später E-Mail im Postfach, dass mein Ticket bearbeitet wurde.



Nur dumm das man z.B. als c&b Nutzer Angaben zur Kreditkarte machen muss (Pflichtfelder)...

Demnach ist Ticketschreiben nicht möglich ohne falsche Angaben...

Hilft wohl nur ein Anruf bei einer Nummer bei der nicht mal angegeben ist wieviel es einen pro Minute kosten wird...


----------



## klotog (22. Juni 2011)

Gab es mittlerweile fortschritte mit der Game Card aktivierung, bzw muss man die immernoch über den Support aktivieren lassen wenn man sich eine über die lotro homepage kauft?


----------



## Telkir (23. Juni 2011)

Gerondor schrieb:


> Nur dumm das man z.B. als c&b Nutzer Angaben zur Kreditkarte machen muss (Pflichtfelder)...
> 
> Demnach ist Ticketschreiben nicht möglich ohne falsche Angaben...
> 
> Hilft wohl nur ein Anruf bei einer Nummer bei der nicht mal angegeben ist wieviel es einen pro Minute kosten wird...


Die Angabe ist für den Support nicht relevant. Du kannst einfach Nullen eingeben. Die Kreditkarteninformation wird nur dann vom Support benötigt, wenn es ein Problem mit der Zahlung/Kreditkarte gibt. Auf den Anruf kannst du verzichten.


----------



## Füchtella (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

Telkir hat recht.

Man kann bei Karteninhaber einfach irgendwas eingeben, und bei Kartennummer einfach 4 Nullen.

Dennoch ist es doof, das man überhaupt zu soclhen Tricks greifen muss.

Viel sinnvoller wäre, man müsste Karteninfos tatsächlich nur dann angeben, wenn man auch ein Kartenproblem hat.
Und dieses grundsätzlich unterstellen, dass shcon jeder ne Karte haben wird, ist auch blöd.
Und ne echte Entschuldigung hat Turbine da nicht, denn dass ...
1) die europäischen Kunden übernommen werden, war Turbine wohl schon länger bekannt
2) europäische Kunden eben nicht alle Kreditkarten haben ist jetzt auch nicht sooo neu
3) zu wenig Zeit, die Supporttickets und Webseiten dahingehend anzupassend war also auch nicht

Fazit, es funktioniert zwar so, aber es könnte durchaus einfacher und besser sein.

Zum eigentlichen Thema würd ich gern noch sagen:
Wenige Wochen nach einer Großaktion wie Servermigration macht es meiner Ansicht nach gar keinen Sinn, über die geschwindigkeit des Supports zu reden. Einfach, weil _*kein Support*_ der Welt für solche Ausnahmesituationen eingerichtet sein kann, und weil _*jeder Support*_ dann langsam arbeitet.
Natürlich könnte man Support auch auf solche Ausnahmefälle einrichten - aber man bedenke dabei bitte auch, wer das dann bezahlt. 
Richtig:_* Wir.*_


----------



## uwe68 (23. Juni 2011)

@Füchtella

Wir können dafür bezahlen?Support langsam?ich nehme mal an du spielst auch schon länger HDRO,wenn das der Fall ist wird dir nicht entgangen sein das bei den letzten Updates oder Addons wie z.b Düsterwald die EU Zocker erst mal aussen vor waren,ich kann mich noch heute drann erinnern,wie wir uns den Mund zerrissen haben,auch hier,das die Amis es wieder mal nicht auf die Reihe bekommen das ein AddOn oder nur ein simples Update zeitgleich erscheint.

Dann schenkt man einer X beliebigen Anzahl an User eine 2 Wöchige Spielzeit bekommt es dannach aber nicht auf die Reihe dafür zu sorgen das User die zahlungsbereit sind auch ihr Geld ausgeben können.
Wer glaubt denn noch das Ich,nachdem ich vor Tagen mal 26 Euro völlig sinnlos ausgegeben habe und immer noch drauf warte mal endlich meine Gamecard freigeschaltet zu bekommen,in Zukunft bereit bin auch nur einen müden Cent für das Game auszugeben unter diesen Bedingungen?

Fakt ist ich wäre ja bereit zu bezahlen,nur darf ich nicht weil es nicht mal richtig Funktioniert oder es liegt einfach nur daran das auf den Banknoten,mit den ich vor hatte,nach 3,5 Jahre des Zocken,weiter in das Spiel zu investieren, ein Euro Zeichen statt des eines Dollars aufgedruckt ist.Ich meine wenn das nicht schon ein Grund sein sollte mal etwas schneller in die Gänge zu kommen,dann weis ich es auch nichtAber wie heißt es so schön? "Wer nicht will der hat schon".


----------



## Füchtella (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo Uwe68,

keep cool, im Grunde stimme ich dir ganz zu, dass die Servermigration besser hätte laufen können. 
In der Tat wirkt es etwas schlecht vorbereitet, und falls es dich denn beruhigt, auch bei mir funktioniert bei weitem noch nicht alles so, wie es sollte. Und der Turbine Support war in dieser Sache bsher auch noch keine Hilfe.



uwe68 schrieb:


> Wir können dafür bezahlen?


Schau ... vielelicht hab ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt. Oder du versuchst grad, da was aus dem Zusammenhang zu reißen.

Eine Servermigration, bei der nicht nur ein paar zig, ein paar hundert, oder ein paar tausend Konten transferiert werden - sondern eben _*alle*_, ist einfach eine _*absolute Ausnahmesituation für jeden Support*_. Das ist etwa so, als wenn du im RL auf Silvester spontan ein Taxi zu kriegen versuchst. In meinem Wohnort haben sämtliche Taxiunternehmen zu dem Zeitpunkt nichtmal mehr ihre Zentrale besetzt. Warum? Weil es nicht lohnt - ihre Fahrer kriegen eh an jeder Straßenecke genug Kunden.
Und genau so ist klar, dass während so eines Megaereignisses der Support überlastet ist.
Ihn so großzügig auszustatten, dass er das trotzdem bewältigen kann, wäre aber wirtschaftlich völliger Unfug, den letztlich wir Kunden bezahlen müssten.
Genau so wie es Unfig wäre, die Durchsetzung von Stätden mit Taxiunternehmen so einzurichten, dass zu Weihnachten,. Silvester, Schützenfest und Karneval jeder sofort ein Taxi bekommt. Wer soll den Quatsch denn während des restlichen Jahres brauchen (und bezahlen)?
Das meinte ich mit meiner Aussage.



> ich nehme mal an du spielst auch schon länger HDRO,wenn das der Fall ist wird dir nicht entgangen sein das bei den letzten Updates oder Addons wie z.b Düsterwald die EU Zocker erst mal aussen vor waren,ich kann mich noch heute drann erinnern,wie wir uns den Mund zerrissen haben,auch hier,das die Amis es wieder mal nicht auf die Reihe bekommen das ein AddOn oder nur ein simples Update zeitgleich erscheint.


Ich hab mir nix zerrissen, mir war das egal. 
Wir waren nicht außen vor, wir bekamen sie nur etwas später als die Amis.
Und das war mir in sämtlichen Fällen schlichtweg völlig egal. Ob neuer Contend "jetzt", "vor 3 Monaten" oder "in einem halben jahr" kommt, juckt mich nicht. Er kommt, und weglaufen tut er nicht. Das mag keine sehr verbreitete Einstellung sein, aber es ist meine.



> Dann schenkt man einer X beliebigen Anzahl an User eine 2 Wöchige Spielzeit bekommt es dannach aber nicht auf die Reihe dafür zu sorgen das User die zahlungsbereit sind auch ihr Geld ausgeben können.


Ich glaub ich hab in meinem letzten Post schon geschrieben, oder wars in dem anderen Thread über die Gametimecards, dass ich die Bezahlmethoden bei Turbine auch derzeit doof finde. Ich seh das durchaus auch kritisch. 
Aber sogar im offiziellen Forum mehren sich die Hinweise, dass die Sache nun auch in Arbeit ist und geregelt wird, es dauert eben nur, und das meine ich mit völlig überlastetem Support bei einem außergewöhnlich großem Ansturm auf denselben, wie es eine Servermigration nunmal darstellt. Das ist natürlich doof für jeden Betroffenen, aber es war auch etwa das, was ich erwartet hatte. Tatsächlich bin ich überrascht, dass der offenbar größte Teil der Spieler bereits am ersten oder zweiten Tag nach der Migration wieder da war. Das ist an sich keine schlechte Leistung. Das hilft dir freilich nichts, und auch mir hilft es nicht, der ich immer noch nicht im Turbine Forum schreiben kann, weil ich eine gänzlich beknackte Fehlermeldung bekomme, aber es ist halt so.



> Wer glaubt denn noch das Ich,nachdem ich vor Tagen mal 26 Euro völlig sinnlos ausgegeben habe und immer noch drauf warte mal endlich meine Gamecard freigeschaltet zu bekommen,in Zukunft bereit bin auch nur einen müden Cent für das Game auszugeben unter diesen Bedingungen?


Keine Ahnung, das musst du schon selbst wissen.



> Fakt ist ich wäre ja bereit zu bezahlen,nur darf ich nicht weil es nicht mal richtig Funktioniert oder es liegt einfach nur daran das auf den Banknoten,mit den ich vor hatte,nach 3,5 Jahre des Zocken,weiter in das Spiel zu investieren, ein Euro Zeichen statt des eines Dollars aufgedruckt ist.Ich meine wenn das nicht schon ein Grund sein sollte mal etwas schneller in die Gänge zu kommen,dann weis ich es auch nichtAber wie heißt es so schön? "Wer nicht will der hat schon".


Was du damit sagen willst weiß ich nicht.
Ich hab bisher immer in € bezahlt und tue das nun immer noch. Keine Ahnung was du mit der $ und € Sache ausdrücken magst.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Blueeye52 (26. Juni 2011)

Also mir wurden am 01.06. 25 Euro abgebucht für die 60 Tage Version. Da heisst es ja: Die Vip Zeit läuft nahtlos weiter! Pustekuchen, vom Vip zum Premi degradiert! Gab es irgendeine Ankündigung? Nö, kommentarlos zurückgestuft. Um überhaupt mal eine Info zu bekommen mussen man überall im Internet suchen. Im Launcher werden alle möglichen Dinge angepriesen, aber eine Entschuldigung an die Vip´s? Oder wann, wie es weitergeht? Nix! Ich hab mittlerweile so viel Frust, dass ich das Game gelöscht habe! Die 25 Euro verbuche ich mal unter *Erfahrung*, aber von mir sehen die keinen Cent mehr.


----------



## Telkir (26. Juni 2011)

Blueeye52 schrieb:


> Also mir wurden am 01.06. 25 Euro abgebucht für die 60 Tage Version. Da heisst es ja: Die Vip Zeit läuft nahtlos weiter! Pustekuchen, vom Vip zum Premi degradiert! Gab es irgendeine Ankündigung? Nö, kommentarlos zurückgestuft. Um überhaupt mal eine Info zu bekommen mussen man überall im Internet suchen. Im Launcher werden alle möglichen Dinge angepriesen, aber eine Entschuldigung an die Vip´s? Oder wann, wie es weitergeht? Nix! Ich hab mittlerweile so viel Frust, dass ich das Game gelöscht habe! Die 25 Euro verbuche ich mal unter *Erfahrung*, aber von mir sehen die keinen Cent mehr.


Die Entscheidung kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Es gibt seit der Übernahme durch Turbine den Hinweis der Entwickler, dass es mit der VIP-Zeit Probleme gibt. Das ist nicht geplant, kann aber durch den Support behoben werden.


----------



## uwe68 (26. Juni 2011)

Telkir schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Es gibt seit der Übernahme durch Turbine den Hinweis der Entwickler, dass es mit der VIP-Zeit Probleme gibt. Das ist nicht geplant, kann aber durch den Support behoben werden.



Sicher kann der Support das Problem beheben.Klar ist der Support überbeschäftigt,logo das man Gedult aufbringen sollte.Ich kann Blueseye in gewisserweise verstehen.Nachdem schon der Acc. Transfer bei manchen mehr schlecht als Recht verlief,kommt nun das Problem mit der VIP Zeit hinzu,oder es werden einen Gamecards angepriesen,die schlicht nicht funktionieren.Ich meine was soll man von solchen Zuständen halten?

1.ACC Transfer klappt bei einigen nicht.
2.Support ist bis über beide Ohren überlastet
3.bei den VIP Zeiten gibt es ein heiloses durcheinander.
4.Keine Zahlungsmethoden via Abo möglich und wenn man sich dann doch mal entscheidet sich eine Gamecard zu kaufen ist man auf den überforderten Support angewiesen.

Ich kann mich entsinnen das hier auf Buffed bestimmt 4 Wochen vorher angekündigt wurde,das die ehemaligen EU Server nun mit den US. Server verbunden werden.
Wenn ich mir nun nur die oben genannten Probleme anschaue kommt es mir so vor als hätte man gesagt,Hey Leute heute ist Montag morgen am Dienstag ziehen wir um,seht zu das alles klappt.
Und als ob das nicht schon ein Schlag genug ins Gesicht war wird,kurz darauf auch schon stolz Isengard samt Vorbestellung angepriesen.

Ich weis das eine (Isengard ankündigung) hat mir dem anderen oben beschriebenen Punkten nichts zu tun.Aber mich persönlich wundert es ehrlich gesagt nicht das nun die ersten Leute die Flinte ins Korn werfen.Blueseye ist gegangen von meiner Seite aus haben auch schon 5 Leute das Spiel verlassen und sind zur Konkurenz gewechselt und ganz sicher nicht nur deswegen weil sie schlicht so wie ich das Spiel nicht mehr weiter Zocken können sondern auch wegen fehlender Infomation.

Vielleicht haben einige Leute eben nur weniger Gedult,was ich aber auch verstehen könnte ist,daß das ganze so langsam ziemlich an Leistungsbetrug ran reicht...Ich meine einerseits die Kunden mit irgendwelchen Gamecards ködern, die dann doch nicht Funktionieren oder erst wenn der Support sich einem annimmt. Das ist wie als kaufe ich mir bei einem Autohändler ein Auto und der sagt dann zu mir nachdem ich das Geld auf den Tisch gelegt habe.Sorry den Zündschlüßel müßen sie sich bei einem Schlüßeldienst machen lassen.


----------



## Azuerus2006 (26. Juni 2011)

Kann nur sagen ich spiele seit der Closed Beta ---> mal mehr mal weniger---> Die Migration verlief eigentlich wunderbar ---> Isengart hab ich gleich mal Pre geordert ---> jetzt kommts... seit 1 1/2 Wochen ist nun mein Account
permanent gebannt, ohne Begründung ---> Tickets an den Ami bzw. Deutschen Support blieben unbeantwortet, kein Mail , kein Nix, kein Garnix.... für mich ist das Spiel leider gestorben vorallem Turbine! Das nen ich nen
tollen Kundensupport :-(


----------



## Gerondor aus Gondor (28. Juni 2011)

Ich habe Isengard am 09.06. bestellt aber meine Pre-Order-Items und Vorteile bisjetzt nicht bekommen...
Am Dienstag vor einer Woche ein Ticket beim Turbine-Support geschickt...
Bisher keine Antwort... nicht mal ne "Auto-Bestätigung" oder sowas dass das Ticket eingegangen ist...


----------



## Browno (29. Juni 2011)

Also ich bin vom Turbine Support schon lange total enttäuscht.


Meinem immer noch offenen Ticket ist bislang nicht mal im Ansatz nachgegangen worden! 

Ich stecke noch immer, ja noch immer, im Konto - Transfer von CM zu Turbine fest.  Der Transfer läuft noch immer.......
Turbine hat es noch nicht mal geschafft mir auf mein Ticket irgendeine Nachricht á la "Wir arbeiten dran" zukommen zu lassen. Ich habe mich auch schon mit Codemasters in Verbindung gesetzt, die haben bei sich alles gecheckt und meinten Sie können nichts machen, der Fehler liege bei Turbine. Toll, nu bin ich auch nicht schlauer.

Wie gesagt ich kann HDRO nicht mal ein bißchen spielen, da mein HDRO-Acc nicht bei Turbine verankert ist. Klar, ich könnte natürlich einen neuen Acc erstellen, aber das sehe ich überhaupt nicht ein! Ich will  meinen alten Acc samt aller Chars wieder haben!!!!!!!!!!!

Hat evtl. von euch noch jemand dieses Dilemma? Wenn ich noch länger warten muss, haben sie mich bald als langjährigen und immer sehr zahlungsfreudigen Kunden verloren!


Wie gesagt heute ist der 29.Juni!!!! ich warte nun schon seit fast einem MONAT!!!! und nix passiert. Ich kann meinen Frust schon gar nicht mehr in Worte fassen, ohne hier ausfallend zu werden....


----------



## uwe68 (29. Juni 2011)

Browno schrieb:


> Also ich bin vom Turbine Support schon lange total enttäuscht.
> 
> 
> Meinem immer noch offenen Ticket ist bislang nicht mal im Ansatz nachgegangen worden!
> ...



Also mein Kontotransfer lief Super,das wird dir nicht helfen aber vielleicht dieser Bericht hier Mein Link.Ok ich gebe zu,das Sapience sich bei jedem Persönlich meldet,halte ich dabei um einen verfrühten Karnevalsscherz oder um einen verspäteteten,je nachdem.Ich habe heute übrigens versucht beim Deutschen Support selbst an zu rufen,da auf der offiziellen HDRO Community Seite einige User Glück hatten und ihnen sofort am Telefon geholfen werden konnte,man hat die Möglichkeit den Deutschen Support dort zu erwischen,der Nachteil dabei ist aber das man dort in einer Warteschleife hängt,da ich Berufstätig bin kann ich dort erst um 16 Uhr anrufen und leider hat in der Stunde (der Support ist nur bis 17 Uhr erreichbar) es leider nicht geklappt das ich jemand vom Support an der Strippe hatte,es berichten aber einige User das man unter Umständen schneller verbunden wird wenn man recht früh (Der Support ist ab 9 Uhr erreichbar) dort anruft.

Das ganze ist aber ohne Gewähr und man sollte bedenken das man wohl nach Amerika telefoniert.Ich für meinen Teil werde es auf Telefonischen Wege trotzdem solange weiter probieren,bis meine dummerweise schon gekaufte 60 Tage Gamecard freigeschaltet wurde,sobald die 60 Tage vorbei sind,werd ich HDRO sofort auch den Rücken kehren.Ticket schreiben,scheint nur für irgendwelche Furz Probleme,wie z.b falsche Isengard Rüstung etc. sinnvoll zu sein.Bei schwerwiegenden Fehler macht das Ticket schreiben nun mal keinen Sinn.Da scheint mir die Telefonische Lösung wohl die bessere.

Ich habe übrigens auch auf der Offiziellen Community Seite rausgelesen das es doch tatsächlich Leute gibt die erst kürzlich an den Deutschen Support geschrieben haben und ihr Ticket innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen beantwortet wurde.(auch mit dem Gamecard Problem).Soweit zum Thema der Support geht die Tickets Chronologisch durch.

Mitterweile habe ich mich allerdings was das Problem mit der Gamecard betrifft wieder beruhigt,das liegt aber nur daran das meiner Meinung nach 3 Potenziell gute Spiele nämlich The Elder Scrolls 5,Diablo 3 und STWOR möglicher Weise noch dieses Jahr Release haben,da lohnt es sich allemal Bye Bye HDRO verlauten zu lassen.

Was das Telefonieren mit dem Deutschen Support von Turbine anbelangt geb ich hier eine Erfolgsmeldung durch sobald es geklappt hat.


----------



## Vetaro (29. Juni 2011)

Randnotiz: Karneval is auch spaßig, verfrühen tun sich aber meistens Aprilscherze


----------



## arcangel (30. Juni 2011)

uwe68 schrieb:


> Soweit zum Thema der Support geht die Tickets Chronologisch durch.



Dabei gilt es zu beachten, das es hier nicht darauf ankommt wann das Ticket erstellt wurde, sondern wann die letzte Antwort erfolgte, wer also zB alle paar Stunden oder taeglich nach einem Update fragt, katapultiert sich damit jedes mal aufs neue wieder ans Ende der Warteschlange. Doof, macht aber Sinn (und ist bei 99% aller Ticketsysteme technisch so bedingt).


----------



## Vetaro (30. Juni 2011)

Die Kategorien haben auch unterschiedliche prioritäten (z.B. Stuck).  Ausserdem hat man  zumindest bei WoW nen stichwortfilter. Wenn man z.B. in nem raid is und ne tür nicht aufgeht hat das vorrang weil zwei oder mehr spielergruppen da hilflos rumstehen. Wenn ein Mob nicht spawnt ist das weniger wichtig als wenn n spieler im boden festhängt.

wenn man also das hier schreibt: "Hallo könnt ihr bitte jäger wieder stärker machen??? Raid Hänge fest hitler hitler" lesen die das wohl früher. kann mir vorstellen dass die das bei HdRO auch machen.


----------



## uwe68 (1. Juli 2011)

So melde mich hier in dem Post noch ein mal zu Wort um folgendes bekannt zu geben.

Heute hatte ich mal Glück und konnte den Deutschen Turbine Support per Telefon erreichen,nachdem ich mein Problem geschildert hatte,wurde mir in 5 Minuten geholfen.
Wärend der nette Support Mitarbeiter meine Daten abgeglichen hat,sind wir ein wenig ins Gespräch gekommen,in dem er mir berichtete das sie immer noch eine Menge Arbeit um die Ohren haben,was das bearbeiten der Tickets betrifft.

So oder so sollte man eine Menge Gedult mitbringen.

Ich möchte auf diesem Wege auch nochmals darauf hinweisen das es eine ganze Weile gedauert hat bis ich mal jemand an der Strippe hatte,da man in eine Warteschleife gesteckt wird.
Sollte sich jemand dazu entschließen,den Support Telefonisch zu kontaktieren,haltet bitte alle wichtigen Daten,Gamecardnr. eventuell Ticketnr. falls ihr eines geschrieben habt,bereit,da das Telefongespräch zeitlich gebunden ist,um so viel wie möglich Leuten 
eine Changse zu geben den Support telefonisch zu erreichen.


----------



## Browno (1. Juli 2011)

JUUUHHUUUUUUUUUUU !!!!!!!

Ich habe heute eine Mail vom Turbine Ticket Service bekommen. Problem ist gelöst stand da.

-> Ich mich versucht mit zittrigen Händen einzuloggen...... und......... ES GING!!!!! Alles Chars da, alle Questpacks, alle TP-Punkte und so weiter ......    SAUBER!!!!!


Sry Leute kann nicht mehr viel schreiben jetzt, hab was nachzuholen^^



Grüße


Browno


----------



## Gerondor aus Gondor (22. Juli 2011)

Nach gut 1 1/2 Monaten hab ich eine Antwort auf mein Ticket bekommen...
Alles erledigt nur mit etwas langer Wartezeit xD


----------



## Haldimir (22. Juli 2011)

Wer nicht ewig auf sein Ticket warten will, sollte vielleicht einfach sein Ticket an den englischen Support schicken, so schwer ist das ja nicht. Dauert zwar auch ein paar Tage, geht aber deutlich schneller, da nicht so überlastet.
Aber wer nur an den deutschen Support schreibt, nicht anruft und ohne zu überlegen hier ankommt und rummotzt von wegen "ich lösch das Spiel", der hat meiner Meinung nach einfach nur nen dicken Schaden.


----------



## Vaisser (23. Juli 2011)

Hab eine 60-Tage GTC über Paypal gekauft. Eine Mail mit Zugangscode ist noch am selben Tag gekommen. Dann deutschen Support angerufen und augenblicklich jemand an die Strippe bekommen (Morgens 9.30). Der hat dann alles eingerichtet und freigeschalten und ich war wieder VIP. Für die Zunkunft reicht es dann einfach die GTC zu kaufen und über den Code freizuschalten.


----------



## trossian (24. Juli 2011)

Wie schön daß die Migration bei euch so gut verlief, das erhöht meinen Frustlevel weiter. Nein nein, ich gönne es allen, die problemlos weiterspielen konnten.

Ich kann leider seit dem Umzug zu Turbine HDRO nicht spielen und fühle mich vom Support total alleine gelassen.

Dabei habe ich alles getan (bzw. gelassen, nämlich zigtausend Tickets schreiben) was geraten wurde: Ticket an den deutschen Support, zwei Anrufe dort, einer beim amerikanischen Support, Folgemail mit angeforderten Screenshots, Ticket an amerikanischen Support, Forenbeitrag und PM dort. Und nichts passiert, nicht mal eine "wir sind dran"-Mail, seit einiger Zeit auch keine Threads mehr dazu im offiziellen Forum.



Das geht jetzt seit zwei Monaten so und mein Account ist immer noch nicht transferiert. Ich ärgere mich schwarz da ich mir ein halbes Jahr vor dem Unzug noch ein LTA geleistet habe.

Einige Freunde warten mit mir darauf, daß ich meinen Account wiederbekomme bevor wir Isengard bestellen. Preorder hat sich wohl erledigt. Und ich habe das dunkle Gefühl, das wird nichts mehr mit HDRO und mir. Schade, sehr schade.


----------

